# [Usertest] Coolermaster HAF Mini RC-922



## rabensang (23. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*
Wieder einmal geht der Dank an Caseking, für die unkomplizierte und schnelle Bereitstellung.*
​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






​*Einleitung:*


Coolermaster konnte mit dem HAF RC-932 eine riesige Fangemeinde begeistern. Nicht nur Gamer, sonder auch Modder und Wakü-Freunde kommen mit diesem Big Tower auf ihre Kosten.  Die Möglichkeiten damit sind extrem vielfältig und die Kühleigenschaften überzeugen voll und ganz. Coolermaster überarbeitete die Produktpallette für 2009 etwas und bietet nun eine kleinere Version an. Der HAF Mini RC-922 soll an die Erfolge des großen Bruders anknüpfen und  so die Lücke im Midi-Tower Bereich schließen. Ob sich das Vorhaben als erfolgreich erweist, zeigt sich in diesem Review.





*Spezifikationen: *




*Maße*: ca. 502 x 253 x 563 mm (H x B x      T)
*Gewicht*: ca. 8,7kg
*Formfaktor*: ATX, Micro-ATX
*Lüfter*:
- 1x 200mm (Front, Red LED)
- 1x 200mm (Deckel)
- 1x 120mm (Rückseite)
 
 



- 1x 140/120mm (Front, optional statt 200mm       Lüfter)
- 2x 120mm (Deckel, optional       statt 200mm Lüfter)
- 1x 92/80mm (Rückseite,       optional statt 120mm Lüfter)
- 1x 140/120mm (Boden,       optional)
- 1x 200mm/2x 120mm       (Seitenteil, optional)
 
*Laufwerksschächte*:
- 5x 5,25 Zoll (extern)
- 1x 3,5 Zoll (extern, in 5,25       Zoll Schacht)
- 5x 3,5 Zoll (intern)
 
*Erweiterungsslots*: 7+1
 

*Netzteil*: Standard ATX PS2 / EPS 12V      (optional)
*I/O Panel*:
- 2x USB 2.0
- 1x eSATA
- 1x je Audio IN/OUT (HD/AC       97)
 
 




*Verpackung/Lieferumfang:*

  Coolermaster steckt das Gehäuse gut geschützt und mit Folie umhüllt in einen stabilen und optisch ansprechenden Karton. Das Design ist typisch und gewohnt gut. Auf der Front und Rückseite findet man Produktbilder des HAF Mini sowie die gebotenen Features. Die Spezifikationen lassen sich auf der linken Karton-Seite ablesen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
​Im Lieferumfang enthalten sind folgende Sachen:


 Mainboard-Abstandshalter
 Montageschienen für ein 3,5-Zoll-Laufwerk
 Montageschrauben in ausreichender Stückzahl
 Anleitung
Einige Kabelbinder
Schablone zur Mainboard-Montage
 
            Trotzdem vermisst man einige Sachen, wie zum Beispiel die 8- Pin Stromverlängerung, die mitgelieferten Rollen und ein 200mm Lüfter für das Seitenteil. Leider sind die Abbildungen auf der Verpackung etwas irreführend, denn dort ist solch ein Fan dargestellt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







​ *Verarbeitung:*

  Die Verarbeitung ist Coolermaster typisch sehr hochwertig. Nirgends finden sich scharfe Kanten oder dergleichen. Als makellos kann man auch die Lackierung bezeichnen. Ein schwarzes Finish hätte dem Inneren noch gut getan. Die Knöpfe des I/O Panels wirken solide und lassen sich einfach und zuverlässig auslösen.






*Äußere Ansichten:*


  Im Gegensatz zum HAF 932 vereinfacht Coolermaster das Aussehen des HAF Mini etwas und kreiert einen nicht ganz so aggressiv gestylten Midi-Tower. Der wuchtige Charakter bleibt dennoch gut erhalten. Auch die markanten Formen wurden anständig ins Kompakte übernommen. 

  Hinter der Mesh-Front befindet sich ein Gittergewebe, welches den groben Staub vom Gehäuseinneren fern hält, denn der im unteren Teil befindliche 200mm-LED-Lüfter befördert große Mengen an Luft. Das I/O Panel am oberen Ende bietet neben An/Aus-, Reset- und LED-Beleuchtungsschalter noch einen eSATA und zwei USB Anschlüsse, sowie die Audio Ein- und Ausgänge. Die beiden ausgewölbten Seitenteile bringen einige Vorteile mit sich. Zum einen hat man mehr Möglichkeiten und Platz bei der Kabelverlegung und zum anderen wird die Kompatibilität mit hohen Prozessorkühlern gewährleistet.

  Durch den relativ offenen und löchrigen Aufbau, erkennt man, dass das HAF Mini prädestiniert ist High End Hardware zu kühlen. Dabei wirkt kein Bauteil labil oder billig.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






​*Innere Ansichten:*
  Wer hier genau hinschaut und die Coolermaster Gehäuse kennt, sieht, dass das Grundgerüst des Storm Sniper verwendet wird. Dadurch kann der Hersteller einige Kosten sparen. Als Negativ sollte das nicht zu sehen sein, da der HAF Mini für einen Midi-Tower sehr viel Platz bietet. 

  Es können maximal fünf 5,25“ und fünf 3,5“ Laufwerke werkzeuglos verbaut werden. Die Festplattenentkopplung ist nur minimal aber ausreichend. Falls ein Diskettenlaufwerk mit ins Gehäuse soll, benötigt man die mitgelieferten Adapter. Diese können nur im untersten 5,25“ Schacht angebracht werden und belegen diesen somit. Der 200-mm-LED-FAN in der Front kühlt die Festplatten und befördert viel Luft in den Innenraum. Seine Beleuchtung lässt sich am I/O Panel an- und ausschalten. Im Lieferumfang sind zwei weitere Lüfter enthalten. Ein einfacher 200-mm Fan im Deckel und ein 120-mm Pendant in der Rückseite, beide unbeleuchtet und durch verschiedene Lüfter-Kombinationen ersetzbar. Zusätzlich ermöglicht Coolermaster den Einbau eines maximal 140-mm großen Lüfters im Boden. Die erforderliche Energie kann entweder vom Mainboard oder vom Netzteil genommen werden, dafür liegen genügend Molex-Adapter bei.

  Ebenfalls am Boden, wird das Netzteil angebracht. Dieses liegt auf zwei Gummistreifen auf und ist dadurch leicht entkoppelt. Anders als beim HAF 932 sichert man die Grafikkarten und Co per Thumbscrew und nicht mit den gewohnten Plastikverschlüssen. Alle Kabel können bequem hinter der Mainboardwand verstaut werden. Die dafür benötigten Öffnungen und Befestigungsösen sind vorhanden. Im Bereich des Sockels befindet sich  eine Aussparung, die das montieren eines CPU-Kühlers mit Backplate und Verschraubung möglich macht, ohne das Mainboard ausbauen zu müssen. Grafikkarten können eine maximale Länge von 35 cm erreichen, damit besteht für die Zukunft genügend Freiraum.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







​*Wasserkühlung:*

  Leider ermöglicht das HAF Mini keinen umfangreichen  Einsatz einer Wasserkühlung. Nur mit großer Bastelarbeit lässt sich ein Dual Radiator am Deckel verbauen. Die Bohrungen müssen dafür erst vorbereitet werden. Ohne großen Aufwand kann man dagegen an Deckel, Heck und Seitenwand einen Single Radiator anbringen. Ob das für eine High-End Wakü ausreichend ist, sei erstmal dahingestellt. Alternativ kann man auf eine Externe Version zurückgreifen.






*Einbau:*

*DVD-Laufwerk:*

  Dafür wird lediglich die Slotblende abgenommen, das Laufwerk eingeschoben und mittels des Knopfes an der Seite arretiert. Beim HAF Mini muss kein Blech herausgebogen werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​





*Festplatte:*

  Der Einbau gestaltet sich durch den Kunststoffrahmen sehr einfach und entkoppelt die Festplatte ein wenig. Diese wird in den Rahmen geklemmt, in den 3,5“ Schacht eingeschoben und durch schliessen des Hebels fixiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​




*Mainboard:*

  Coolermaster legt eine Schablone zur Mainboard-Montage bei und vereinfacht damit die Suche nach den richtigen Löchern. Hat man die entsprechenden Bohrungen herausgesucht, müssen nur noch die Abstandshalter darin eingeschraubt werden. Danach das Mainboard montieren und schauen ob alle Löcher verwendet wurden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




*Netzteil:*

  Das Netzteil wird einfach auf die beiden Schaumstoff Streifen auf den Boden gelegt und mit den beiliegenden Schrauben am Heck befestigt. Dann kann die Verkabelung hinter der Mainboard-Wand verstaut und alles angeschlossen werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 




*Grafikkarte und Soundkarte:*

  Dafür müssen lediglich die Thumbscrews und die entsprechenden Blenden abgenommen und die Karten an den entsprechenden Plätzen eingesteckt werden. Thumbscrews wieder eindrehen und befestigen, fertig. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 




*Testmethode:*

  Das ganze System wird bis auf die Festplatte auf 100% ausgelastet. Den Prozessor erhitzt Prime 95 und die Grafikkarte Furmark 3D. Durch die Auslastung erhitzen sich  die anderen Komponenten automatisch. Einzig die Festplatte läuft im normalen Windows betrieb. Der Tower muss den Test im Auslieferungszustand bestehen. Falls nur ein Lüfter vorhanden ist, wird ein zweiter zum Wärmeabtransport montiert.





*Testsystem:*


Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600
Prolimatech Megahalems
Noctua NF-P12
Asus Maximus II Formula
G.Skill 4GB DDR2-800
XFX Geforce GTX 260 Black Edition
Corsair TX650W
Creative SurpremeFX X-Fi
Samsung HD501LJ 500GB
Samsung SH-S203 DVD-RW​ 




*Testergebnisse:*

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*​ 
Der HAF Mini liegt, wie nicht anders zu erwarten, knapp hinter dem ausgewachsenen HAF 932. Alle Komponenten bleiben schon kühl. 





*Betrieb:*

Der HAF Mini bleibt im Betrieb, durch die großen, langsam drehenden 200- mm-Lüfter leise. Andere Gehäuse sind hier lauter. Der Front-Lüfter schimmert schön rot durch die Mesh-Front. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


​

*Fazit:*

  Coolermaster´s Versuch eine kompakte Version des HAF RC-932 herauszubringen ist sehr gut gelungen. Der neue Midi-Tower kann optisch und technisch überzeugen. Der HAF Mini wirkt zwar etwas braver als der große Bruder, tritt aber dennoch bullig auf. Gamern und Moddern sollte die Optik zusagen. Wem der HAF 932 zu groß ist, aber die Features und Eigenschaften des Big Towers sucht, der sollte zum HAF Mini greifen. Die einzigen Schwächen sind die Wakü-Kompatibilität und die fehlenden Staubschutzfilter. 

Caseking bietet den Tower für ca. 100€ an. Eine neue Version mit Window kostet gerade einmal 10€ mehr.​


----------



## rabensang (23. August 2009)

Platzhalter 1


----------



## rabensang (23. August 2009)

Platzhalter 2


----------



## rabensang (23. August 2009)

Platzhalter 3


----------



## rabensang (23. August 2009)

Platzhalter 4


----------



## STSLeon (24. August 2009)

Schöner Test mit klasse Fotos! 

Das Gehäuse gefällt mir vom äußeren sehr gut, aber das keine Staubfilter dabei sind ist doch etwas enttäuschend.Gerade wenn das Netzteil auf dem Boden angebracht wird ist so etwas Pflicht in meinen Augen.  Auch könnte endlich der Innenraum Schwarz lackiert werden. Xigmatek steht da besser da, auch vom P/L Verhältnis würde ich zum Midgard greifen. 

Passen in den Deckel auch 2*120 mm Lüfter?


----------



## rabensang (24. August 2009)

Danke!

Hier nochmal:


> *Spezifikationen: *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Uziflator (24. August 2009)

Super test!

Schickes Gehäuse macht auch nen guten eindruck nur der Plastik Anteil is mir etwas zu hoch.


----------



## STSLeon (24. August 2009)

Danke hab ich doch prompt überlesen, aber wer sieht sich bei solchen Bildern auch eine Tabelle an


----------



## rabensang (25. August 2009)

Kann ja mal passieren....


----------



## Bumblebee (26. August 2009)

Spitzentest 

Und ja, erinnert mich doch sehr an mein STORM Sniper (dass ich niemals nicht hergeben würde)


----------



## Bimpf (27. August 2009)

oh man wenn das case einen schwarzen innenraum hätte  so wirds wohl bei mir das midgard als ablöse case werden. sonst is das haf top aber der innenraum machts zu nichte^^


----------



## rabensang (27. August 2009)

Wie wärs mit der Panzerbox??? Was für HW kommt rein


----------



## Bimpf (27. August 2009)

die hardware in meiner signatur und zusätzlich ein mugen2. ich denke aber ich bleib beim xigmatek weils von der p/l sehr gut is und zudem gut aussieht. die panzerbox taugt mir ned so. nzxt will ich nichmehr unbedingt haben. wenns das haf mit schwarzem innenraum geben würde, würd ichs mir kaufen^^ 
aber erstmal mein hush loswerden :C hab leider nur den computerbase marktplatz zur verfügung. hier muss ich noch 54 tage warten trotz fast 100 posts


----------



## Ratty0815 (28. August 2009)

Echt schönes & gelungenes Review. 

Ich kenne inzwischen beide Haf`s aus eigener Hand & und finde gerade den kleinen durch den breiteren Innenraum praktischer & nicht ganz so wuchtig.

Schön finde ich persönlich den die Steckkartenvorrichtung die um 90 Grad gedreht ist um da z.B. eine USB Blende anzubringen.

Des weiteren gibt es inzwischen den kleinen auch mit Window zu Kaufen (ich habe meins noch selber machen dürfen )

Die Kaufentscheidung zum kleinen war eigentlich nur wegen dem Umbau meiner Wasserkühlung, da meine beiden 360er Radis so oder so nicht in den Großen Bruder passten, und ich einen der beiden hinten angebracht habe.
Nun hängen beide am Seitenteil & mehr Platz ist somit im Case auch noch

Achja so siehts dann aus.

So Long...


----------



## in-vino-veritas (23. September 2009)

Sehr schönes Review 

Werde es gleich mal in der The Ultimate HAF Collection verlinken...


----------



## GPHENOM (23. September 2009)

Wo ist der 200mm lüfter für die seite hin?
Ich dachte der ist satndard.


----------



## rabensang (23. September 2009)

Nein, der ist nicht Standard. Das hab ich auch im Review geschrieben, dass das mit den Verpackungsbildern irritiert.

MFG


----------



## eVAC (10. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Test hat mir die Kaufentscheidung abgenommen!!!
ich wollte mir erst das Midgard von Xigmatek kaufen, aber dank deines Reviews hab ich sogar noch ein für meine Wünsche besseren Midi gefunden.
Spitzentest *alleDaumenHoch*


----------



## rabensang (10. Oktober 2009)

Danke. 

Schön zu wissen, dass einige Reviews, die Kaufentscheidung erleichtert.

Viel spass mit dem Case.

MFG


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (19. Oktober 2009)

Uziflator schrieb:


> Super test!
> 
> Schickes Gehäuse macht auch nen guten eindruck nur der Plastik Anteil is mir etwas zu hoch.



Hö? Welcher Plastikanteil? Worauf beziehst du das? Auf die Laufwerksentkoppler? 

Von außen ist da kein Plastik außer Frontblenden und der Bereich mit dem Frontpanel.. Auch wenn's auf den Bildern vielleicht so aussieht! 

P.S. wer Wert auf einen schwarzen Innenraum legt, sollte es einfach lackieren!


----------



## in-vino-veritas (20. Oktober 2009)

*@KaiHD7960xx:*

Hä, blind? 

Unsere HAF`s bestehen nur aus SECC und Plastik!!! 

Laufwerksblenden, Seitenleisten, Laufwerkshalterungen, Festplattenhalterungen, Deckel.....


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (20. Oktober 2009)

SECC ist doch eine Art von Stahl und das Plastik ist nur wo's auch hingehört! 

*EDIT:*
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...73747-haf-922-daemmen-bilder-erfahrungen.html 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DA-Beginner (25. November 2009)

Servus

Ich hab gestern meinen Rechner in das Gehäuse übersiedelt. (HAF 922 mit Plexi Window)

Ich hatte vor dem Bestellen mit dem Gedanken gespielt eine Lüfersteuerrung mitzubestellen, was ich dann aber nicht gemacht habe.

Nun ich hätt's tuen sollen. 

Die beiden 200er Lüfter auf 12V sind auf Dauer nicht auszuhalten. Ich muß zugeben daß ich sehr anspruchsvoll bin was die Lautstärke meines Systems betrifft. Hatte mich unter anderem auch wegen der großen Lüfter für diesen Case entschieden. 
Ich denke aber daß es nicht in erster Linie das Laufgeräusch der Lüfter ist, sondern der Luftsrom ansich. Bei den ca. 160 m³ Luft die die pro stunde schaufeln, muß man das ja hören.

Gedrosselt, sind Sie nur mehr sehr leise aber dennoch hörbar. Muß noch überlegen ob ich in eine Lüftersteuerung oder in 4 Slip Stream 800 U/min investieren soll, dann sollte es wieder ruhig sein.

Die Temperaturen haben sich aber etwas verbessert. 
Alles in allem ein gutes Gehäuse, das mit etwas Aufwand auch ruhig gestellt werden kann und viel Platz bietet. Und was will man mehr als einen ruhigen und kühlen PC.



mfg


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (25. November 2009)

jep es ist mehr der Luftstrom den man hört.. ich kann dir die Gelid Wing 12 empfehlen 

du kannst deine Lüfter aber auch über BIOS oder amdoverdrive oder speedfan etc regeln..


----------



## DA-Beginner (26. November 2009)

Servus

Ich hab heute nochmals die Kabel neu verlegt, und das Netzteil umgedreht. Weiters habe ich den rückwertigen 120 er Lüfter gegen einen Slip Stream 800 getauscht und einen weiteren am Boden installiert. Netzteil und Bodenlüfter hab ich mit Fliegengitter gegen Staub gesichert.

Das mit dem Netz hat super funktioniert, durch das eindrehen der Schrauben hat sich das Netz von selbst gespannt.

Hab die 200er gedrosselt, sie sind aber immer noch hörbar. Schade.
Komischerweise lässt sich die LED im Frontlüfter nicht aufdrehen. 

Ich denke unhörbar wirds nur wenn die beiden 200 er Lüfter rausfliegen. Möglicherweise werd ich wenn ich 2010 mir ne neue Graka zulege auch gleich noch 4 Slip Stream mitbestellen. Mal sehen.

mfg


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (26. November 2009)

bei mir sind die auf 600rpm nicht hörbar.. liegst du etwa mit dem Ohr davor..?? ^^

Die LED lässt sich oben per Button an/aus schalten. Neben dem Power-Button


----------



## DA-Beginner (26. November 2009)

Servus

Nein der Rechner steht unterm Tisch. Allerdings ist es in dem Raum sehr leise, von da her stört schon das leinste Rauschen.

Sie Slip Stream 800 z.b. kann ich ungedrosselt höhren. Deshalb laufen Sie auf 7 V 

Dann funktioniert mein LED nicht.


----------



## konstantinkk (12. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab mal ne Frage, wie viel Platz ist im HAF Mini denn für überlange Grafikkarten, wie die HD 5870, die 28,2 cm lang ist, oder passt sogar eine HD 5970 mit 32cm hinein?
mfg


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (12. Dezember 2009)

ich habe die 5870 Vapor-X eingebaut.. sind sogar noch 7cm Platz übrig bis zum HDD-Käfig. Die 5970 sollte daher kein Problem sein..

P.S. willst du dir die Lautstärke einer 5970 wirklich antun??


----------



## DA-Beginner (12. Dezember 2009)

Servus

Also ich hab mittlerweile die ZM-MFC1-Plus Lüftersteuerung für 6 Lüfter verbaut, und es herrscht beinahe Stille. 
Die Festplatte (Spinpoint F1) macht mir noch Kopfzerbrechen. Teilweise vibriert das Seitenteil, und das Laufgeräusch des Festplattenanriebes ist deutlich zu hören.

Ich denke daß das HAF nicht optimal für den Zusammenbau eines Silentrechners geeignet ist. 
Die Kühlung ist aber optimal. 
Die Lüftersteuerung ist auch TOP. 
Ich denke ich werde am Seitenteil mal mit einer Türdichtung experimentieren (wegen den Vibrationen).


----------



## konstantinkk (12. Dezember 2009)

@KaiHD7960xx: Danke, für die schnelle Antwort. Stimmt, die HD 5970 is sehr laut, aber zur Zeit außer zu horrenden Preisen so wie so nicht verfügbar. Ich muss mal sehn, vllt greif ich doch besser zur HD 5870.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (12. Dezember 2009)

jo bidde,

@dabinnger

ich hatte noch gar keine Probleme, und auch die F1(1000GB) ist bei mir nicht hörbar! hast du die deine hardaware auch entkoppelt(!)??


----------



## DA-Beginner (13. Dezember 2009)

@ Kai

Entkoppelt hab ich sie nicht. Sollte aber durch den Einbaurahmen ein wenig entkoppelt werden.

Hab jetzt eine Schaumstoffdichtung auf 4 Punkten an der Seitentür angebracht, jetzt sollt ruhe sein. 

An der Festplatte stört nich das leise summen des Antriebes. Beim Alten Gehäuse hatte man das nicht gehört, weils vorne zu war.

Ganz zufrieden kannst du mit der Lautstärke Deines HAF's auch nicht sein. Sonst hättest du nicht Gedämmt. (oder wars Deinen Komponenten zu kalt )


mfg


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (14. Dezember 2009)

ich war mehr im Kaufrausch und wollte immer mehr  außerdem machen meine 8 Lüfter ziemlich viel wind.. aber mein Case steht unterm schreibtisch, ich nehm's jetzt so gut wie gar net mehr war..

wenn deine HDDs zu laut sind versuch mal das:


Festplatte hin und her drehen.. ^^ funktioniert wirklich!


----------



## jensi251 (28. April 2011)

Danke für den Test auch wenn der Thread alt ist.

Stehe momentan vor der Wahl. Ich kann mich nicht zwischen dem 922 und 932 entscheiden, welches würdet ihr mir empfehlen?
Habe auch schon beide Tests des TE gelesen und bin von beiden Gehäusen begeistert.


----------

